# Line 6 Variax



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Any Montrealers out there know of a Line 6 Variax dealer?
Closest I can find so far is Long and Mcquade in Ottawa.
Benee


----------



## GTFPDQ (Oct 31, 2007)

Steves have a couple, but you have to call them.


----------



## vbbish (Nov 3, 2007)

*Variax*

You should look into getting one from musicians friend... with the dollars so high right now it will run you about $300 shipped...


----------



## GTFPDQ (Oct 31, 2007)

MF dont ship to Quebec.... It might say that they ship to Canada, but I tried to order one and foud that Quebec wasnt on the list, so I called and was told that they didnt ship to Quebec.

I called the Guitar Factory in NY, and they will ship to Quebec. They are selling the Variax 300 (Red only I think) for $299.


----------



## Rydock (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know.. I would try to buy locally. Those border service fees really kill..


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

And if you can afford it, consider shooting for one of the higher-end Variaxes... I think the 700 is the one my friend mentioned. He said there's a huge difference in quality and playability. I don't know personally... just passing that along.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Are Variax guitars that cheap? 


I might pick one up if they're only going for $300.


----------



## GTFPDQ (Oct 31, 2007)

I just bought a Variax 300 for $399 from Carrefour Du Rock in St-Constant. I have left their details in the Store section.

I had ordered one from the Guitar Factory but I was getting no joy from their shipping people. So I cancelled that and found Carrefour just 5 mins from my house.


----------

